# bug



## Guerric

Hi,

The forum is buggy in my Opera, and I wanted to know if other people were having this problem as well, and if it was being worked on.
When I'm on a thread, trying to reply through the quick reply textbox,  I have to regularly go back to the top of the page then go back to the textbox, otherwise, when I click somewhere on the page, the click somehow reaches the 'community translation' links located at the top of the page, and that is very annoying.

I hope the explanation is clear. 

Anyone else with this issue?
Any workaround/solution?


----------



## TimLA

Hi,

I sometimes get these "demons" and I've found that 90% of the time they go away if you just logout of WR forums and log back in.
It apparently clears everything in the cache, including the demons.


----------



## Guerric

Thanks for your quick reply.
I tried to log out and in again when I noticed the issue (few minutes ago), and it's doing it again now.


----------



## TimLA

Can you switch browsers?
What kind of hardware do you have?


----------



## Guerric

I could...but my favorite is Opera.
My hardware is a desktop pc...mobo is an Asus M2N68AM, cpu is an athlon dual core 3800+, 4gb ram, nvidia gt240, dual screen 19"/23", lots of hard drives, usb mouse and usb keyboard.


----------



## TimLA

But you might switch to FireFox or Explorer for 30 minutes and see if you can reproduce the problem.
Or you can download a new version of Opera.
I assume Windows 7?


----------



## Guerric

Yup, Win7 64bit, and latest version of Opera.
I doubt that the problem will occur on I.Explorer but I'm giving it a try.


----------



## Guerric

No problem on IE.


----------



## TimLA

Guerric said:


> No problem on IE.


 
So then the problem is with the Opera settings, or some interaction between opera and the OS, or some other program.

Any new programs installed?
Firewall, anti-virus, etc?
Turn those of, check settings of Opera, reinstall Opera, etc...
Call Sherlock Holmes...


----------



## Guerric

I'll try reinstalling Opera...but I don't have any problem with the other sites/forums I go to...


----------



## Guerric

I have just found what causes the issue, I think.
The problem occurs whenever I load/reload a page containing a direct link to one of the posts of the thread (such as the links sent by the e-mail notification when there are replies to a suscribed thread)
The page opens, Opera scrolls down to the post, but my mouse cursor behaves as if I was still at the top of the page.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Guerric,

I'm not sure what would be causing this.  Does it only happen on the pages with the Community Translation links, or on all pages?

Mike


----------

